# JAVA mp3-konvertierung



## martinkores (14. Januar 2004)

Hi
Brauche bitte ganz dringend Hilfe: 
Wie kann man mit Java mp3s codieren und decodieren?
Wo könnte ich so ein fertiges programm bekommen
danke schonmal!
mfg


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Januar 2004)

Ob fertig oder nicht weiss ich nicht.

Aber sun microsystems bietet das Java Media Framework an, da
sind viele Sinnvolle Klasse die mp3 betreffen enthalten.


----------



## TheBug (18. Januar 2004)

*Linzenzrechtliche Probleme...*

Q: What media types does JMF 2.1.1 support? 

JMF 2.1.1 supports a wide array of media types, including 

protocols: FILE, HTTP, FTP, RTP 
audio: AIFF, AU, AVI, GSM, MIDI, MP2, MP3*, QT, RMF, WAV 
video: AVI, MPEG-1, QT, H.261, H.263 
other: HotMedia 

*MP3 is supported only on the Windows platform.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Januar 2004)

*Re: Linzenzrechtliche Probleme...*



> _Original geschrieben von TheBug _
> *Q: What media types does JMF 2.1.1 support?
> 
> JMF 2.1.1 supports a wide array of media types, including
> ...



Keine Sorge MP3 ist auch auf anderen Plattformen mit dem JMF
verfügbar, aber dieser beiträg:
http://lists.debian.org/debian-java/2003/debian-java-200304/msg00051.html

lässt schlimmes erahnen.


----------



## OutRiDeR (17. März 2004)

http://www.golem.de/0209/21466.html

naja das sagt alles


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. März 2004)

Hallo!

... als ob das ein Hinderniss wäre...

Einfach altes Release halten neues Release installieren.
Die passenden MP3 Encoder Klassen identifizieren und in das "alte" Release kopieren bzw. einbauen ... zur Not gibts dann noch den Java Decompiler Jad.

Gruß Tom


----------



## OutRiDeR (18. März 2004)

hallo

ja man kann das Red ja auch neu erfinden wa

Lediglich das "JMF for Windows Performance Pack" erlaubt weiterhin die Wiedergabe von MP3-Dateien, da das Dekodieren hier direkt über die Windows-Plattform läuft. Streams lassen sich aber auch damit nicht wiedergeben.

greetz


----------

